# Помогите оценить аккордеон STERNBERG



## natali monko (25 Фев 2016)

Добрый день!
В наследство достался аккордеон, на нем  надпись STERNBERG (фото прилагается), состояние отличное. Информация о подобном аккордионе в интернете отсутствует. Хотелось бы узнать историю производства и компанию-производителя. Цену и ценность этого аккордиона. 
Заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------



## ze_go (25 Фев 2016)

natali monko (25.02.2016, 21:19) писал:


> состояние отличное.


особенно мех!


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2016)

Очень хороший инструмент! Имеет ценность и цену немалую!время идет ему только на пользу,т.к его цена только растет от этого!не спешите продавать наследство.


----------



## sedovmika (26 Фев 2016)

Сравните его звучание со звучанием более современного инструмента, и Вы поймете реально его возможности. Если звучание Вам понравится, надо сделать хороший ремонт, а потом серьезно начать заниматься музыкой, чтобы понять все возможности данного инструмента. 
Сейчас продать инструмент на Авито сложно, - люди страдают от девальвации рубля, поэтому и цену хорошую трудно получить.


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2016)

*natali monko*, 
Если кого и мог заинтересовать этот "инструмент", то только антиквара. Как музыкальный инструмент, он устарел 20-30 лет назад. Про "отличное" состояние только больше никому ничего не говорите... Если сами не играете, то ничего знать об этом не можете.


----------



## natali monko (26 Фев 2016)

Спасибо всем за ответыА еще подскажите пожалуйста кто эти аккордеоны выпускал или выпускает?Компания-производитель?


----------



## zet10 (26 Фев 2016)

Германия


----------

